# What to Feed a Dog with No Teeth?



## Aria (May 14, 2012)

Well, I just took my brand new dog to the vet. He's six years old and I purchased him from a breeder... he was used for show and breeding.

His health isn't BAD, but she neglected to mention all the things he needs. Like eyedrops for a seriously dry left eye, and the fact that almost all his teeth were gone! He only has 3 and the vet says two of them are about to drop. She's going to remove them when he gets neutered, and maybe the third as well, but it's in a bad spot. Anyway, pretty soon he's going to be almost completely toothless. What do you normally feed a dog with bad teeth? I thought I could feed him hard food, but I'm not sure that's going to work anymore. He doesn't seem at all interested. What are your thoughts?


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

My thoughts would be commercial ground raw, it is very soft and easily 'swallowed' I guess you could say.. my dogs don't chew it. There is tiny bone shards in most commercial raw diets but they are so small they again, can be swallowed whole. Or, if raw isn't an option for you, you might have to consider doing some research on good quality canned food. Another option is to soften kibble with some warm water and make it mushy.. try these and see what works best for your dog.

Good luck


----------



## PawsofLoveTX (May 15, 2012)

My female pom only have about 5 teeth (She was a BYB bitch and they really did a number on her) We used high quality canned food, and mixed it with the smallest kibble we could find. 

I would look into Grandma Lucy's as well. It may have some bone shards, as meantioned above, but it also may help.

We used rawhides to strentghen her gums, and now she is able to eat just dry food, but then she still has 5 teeth. lol. 

I would definitely look into something like the ground meat, mixed with eggshells and/or wet food. Just make sure that they are getting all the vitamins they need as well. You can even buy the liquid vitamins to pour over the wet food, if needed. 

Hope that helps alittle


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I would say either a rehydrated food like Honest Kitchen, Sojos or Grandma Lucys or a high quality canned like Evo. Any of those will have the consistency of mush basically.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Poor dog!

I would suggest a raw ground mix as well.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

wolfsnaps said:


> Poor dog!
> 
> I would suggest a raw ground mix as well.


i agree....raw ground mix....and beef ribs because even almost toothless dogs can nom a bone.


----------

